# Help with laws



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

I am confused. I am ridinga a 800 polaris rzr on some trails in kalkaska. Found trails that are marked for 50" and bigger. Q's is can you ride on 2 tracks? Stateland roads (dirt) that are sesonal? I am just confussed?:help:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Check out this link. It should take you to a page on which you can select various counties in the state that have dedicated ORV trails. You need to click on the blue square that corresponds with teh trail that you are interested in. The blue square opend up a PDF file that you can save to your computer or print off (or both).

As far as roadways go, you'll need to contact the Kalkaska County Board of Commissioners directly to find out how (specifically) they wrote their ordinance that will either allow ORV operation on the roads or prohibit it. Since ordinances vary by county, I would not feel good about giving you information specific to Kalkaska County for road operation.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/1,1607,7-153-10365_15070_15080-38330--,00.html

Good luck. Be careful.


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

Many of the counties are similar but it's best to check with your specific county to be sure. 

Where I'm at the county has opened certain roads for ORV use which allows them to drive on the shoulder of the road with a speed limit of 25mph. It's my interpretation that the DNR does not allow ORV use on 2 tracks so it would be illegal to ride on them for they are usually not designated as county roads.

Now my experience in my area is that many don't abide by many of the laws!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

You're correct......IF some of the counties revert back to no ATV riding on roads it will be strictly because of the disregard for the 25 mph speed limit........ Also the 25 mph speed limit is in effect for ALL counties that allow riding.....


----------

